# Paph. kolopakingii alba just listed on e-bay



## tocarmar (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is the link.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260266864244&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

Tom


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 24, 2008)

...will be interesting as to what someone is willing to pay for that one!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 24, 2008)

I talk with him last February. Cool guy.


Ramon


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, I'm surprised the seller didn't sell it for $1000...  Maybe its because the main growth is not so healthy... The main fan only has like 4 leaves...


----------



## Heather (Jul 24, 2008)

True, it's not the best looking Paph I've seen, for sure...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 24, 2008)

While plants like that are way out of my league, Dennis is a very reliable guy who stands by his plants....Eric


----------



## gotsomerice (Jul 24, 2008)

Is it me, or it looks like a paler form of topperii?


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jul 25, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> I talk with him last February. Cool guy.
> 
> 
> Ramon



Was that the same plant that was at the POE?


----------



## Candace (Jul 25, 2008)

Julia, I think the one at POE was a semi-alba kolo. just opening up. I was coveting it.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jul 25, 2008)

Candace said:


> Julia, I think the one at POE was a semi-alba kolo. just opening up. I was coveting it.



Yeah, you're right Candace, good call. I was sorry I didn't get to see that one open. Oh dear, why are these plants so darn captivating?


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 25, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> Was that the same plant that was at the POE?



Yep!


Ramon


----------

